# Reservoir engineers softwares



## adola_sheemy (20 يونيو 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I HAVE MANY OF PETROLEUM SOFTWARES AND I'M READY TO SHARE THEM 
SOFTWARES I HAVE SUCH AS

1) PETREL 2004, 2007, 2008, 2009
2) SMT KINGDOM SUITE 7 & LAST VERSION
3) LANDMARK GEOGRAPHIS
4) GOCAD 2008, 2009
5) SKUA 2008, 2009
6) TEMIS SUITE 2007, 2008
7) PETROLOG 10
8( GEOLOG 6.7 LAST VERSION
9) IRAP RMS 7 ,9 ( LAST VERSION)
10)GEOPHRAME 4.2, 4.4 (SOON)
11) BIVIUS PRESSURE EVALUATION SOFTWARE
12)INTERACTIVE PETROPHYSICS (IP) 3.4 & 3.5( LAST VERSION)
13)WELL CAD
14)SGY READER SOFTWARE
15)PETRA PETROPHYSICAL ANALYSIS
16)HDS LOG SOFTWARE
17)DRILLWORKS
PREDICT LAST VERSION(18
19)LOG PLOT SOFTWARE
20)STRATLOG SOFTWARE
21)dataview_software
22)LESA software
23) REP 5 software
24)cyclolog
25)LANDMARK OPEN WORKS
26)ECLIPSE 2007, 2008
27)RECALL PETROS 3
GEOLOGGER(26
25)HRH WINLOG

AND MANY OTHER IF SOMEONE NEED ANY OF THEM

don't hesitate to contact me on my mail


قواعد الملتقي لا تسمح بكتابة البريد الالكتروني بالمشاركات برجاء الالتزام .


----------



## mehdiengineer (28 يوليو 2009)

Dear Adola_sheemy, 
I am loking for Petrel 2009 license / crack. could you help or possibly share it with other please. many thanks for your help and support.


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (30 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much but iam looking for software that could analyze applications of well test


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا , هذه برنامج جدا مهمة والله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2009)

اكرر شكري ولكن اسال عن برنامج الـ MATERIAL BLANCE(AMBAL) AND Ecrin


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2009)

اسال حول توزيع السحنات في برنامج الـ petrel ومقدار الثقة التي يمكن اعطائها للموديل بعد الانتهاء منه اي QC اذا كان احد الاخوة ممن لهم اهتمامات بهذا الجانب فارجو منه الجواب على سوالي ؟


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2009)

هل هناك طرق جديدة لتوزيع النفاذية مثلا استخدام محاكاة الخلايا العصبية او غيرها من الطرق او برنامج جديد لحسابها


----------



## الحنجور (30 أغسطس 2009)

رمضان كريم اعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## TAGRART (17 سبتمبر 2009)

pv elite 2007 with crack please


----------



## bader_937 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام و انت بخير و أرجو أن تخبريني عن كيفية تحميل هذه البرامج و شكرا


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (22 سبتمبر 2009)

How can we get these programms
thank you


----------



## سامح إبراهيم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

لو عندك pv elite كامل يا ريت تبعتو لى
شكرا


----------



## ead1945 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية أرجو أن تخبرني عن كيفية تحميل برنامج ip واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## mostafa_monir (20 ديسمبر 2009)

many thank 
i need petrel 2009 crack is it possible


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## انورابوخالد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

*thank you very much I need petrel 2009 crack is it possible *​


----------



## انورابوخالد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*Dear Adola_sheemy
I am loking for Petrel 2009 and 2008 license / crack. could you help or possibly share it with other please. many thanks for your help and support.*​


----------



## ahmedhassan100 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Dear Adola_sheemy i want INTERACTIVE PETROPHYSICS (IP) 3.4 or 3.5( LAST VERSION


----------



## mojahid (29 ديسمبر 2009)

I need E-clips and Petrel 
[email protected]


----------



## بوقصبة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررا


----------



## aldambi (3 يناير 2010)

كيف ممكن نحصل على مثل هذه البرامج؟


----------



## aldambi (4 يناير 2010)

ارجو الافادة عن كيفية الحصول على هذه البرامج!!!


----------



## mr.alnaas (7 يناير 2010)

i want anything about the Prosper


----------



## GeoOo (3 فبراير 2010)

Plz i want *hrh winlog*


----------



## احمدناظم (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## benyou (2 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mostafa_monir (8 مارس 2010)

Please I need Kingdom 8.4 + the midecine


----------



## mostafa87 (13 يونيو 2010)

dear adel:

i send u mail requesting ip v 3.4 or 3.5 links with cracks
hope u can help
my mail: [email protected]

regards 
mostafa


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 يونيو 2010)

hey guys..

i have almost these softwares

if anyone need any software... S/he may contact me.. will get the softs free..
cuz this forum is for sharing not for business..

wish all of u best of lucks

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## vijaysharma (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Rashid Albalushi

Thanks for helping everyone. i am looking for ECRIN 4.12 well test software and Olga. Can you please provide links to these software?

I am very thanksful.

With Regards,

Vijaysharma


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا عايز برنامج petrel 2007 بالكراك لو سمحت ..


----------



## الساهر للابد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

من اين بامكاني الحصول على هذه البرامج هل هناك رابط معين في النت للحصول عليها او اش بالضبط 
وكما بخصوص برنامج Petrl فان الباسوورد لا يعمل 


افيدوني جزيتكم خيرررررررررا


----------



## ayoobi (22 ديسمبر 2010)

راشد البلوشي قال:


> hey guys..
> 
> i have almost these softwares
> 
> ...


 thanks brother for your true help
I am looking for OLGA and PVTSIM
if you have them please let me know
I need them urgently for my research
Regards


----------



## AIOI85 (8 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## yemenfalcon (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M-tayeb (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم. الرجاء منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج التالي Petrel 2009 or Petrel 2010 و مشكورين جدا مسبقا؟


----------



## aldambi (29 مارس 2011)

adola_sheemy قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I HAVE MANY OF PETROLEUM SOFTWARES AND I'M READY TO SHARE THEM
> SOFTWARES I HAVE SUCH AS
> 
> ...


----------



## aldambi (3 أبريل 2011)

*ممكن برنامج petrel*



adola_sheemy قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i have many of petroleum softwares and i'm ready to share them
> softwares i have such as
> 
> ...


 
ممكن برنامج petrel​


----------



## Abdulatif Ahmed (4 يوليو 2011)

فين الرابط الذي راح انزل البرنامج منه
اسف ع سوالي هذا !!
ارجوا المساعده يا اخوان


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (12 يوليو 2011)

نكون لك من الشاكرين جداً إذا تم تزويدنا ببعض من البرمجيات المبينة أعلاه مع طريقة تحميلها ويجزيك الله كل خير مع صادق محبتنا لكم وللموقع الذي يعبر عن أصالتكم


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (12 يوليو 2011)

آملا مساعدتي ببعض البرمجيات التالية إذا بالامكان مقدرا جهودكم النيرة في مساعدة أبناء أمتكم
Stratalog
Petrolog 10
Interactive Petrophysical 3.5
Geolog
IRAP RMS 9

أرجوكم مع الكراك حتى أتمكن من استخدامهم مع صادق محبتي لجميع المشرفين على الموقع


----------



## Nabeel Rabadi (12 يوليو 2011)

أتمنى من Adola_Sheemy كل المساعدة بتزويدي بالبرمجيات ولها كل الشكر والتقدير والحترام مني بعون الله
Statalog
Interactive Petrophysical (IP) 3.5
Petrolog 10
Geolog 7
IRAP RMS 9

مع جزيل شكري


----------



## bouaa (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*Need bivius pressure evaluation*

Hey, could you plz send 11) BIVIUS PRESSURE EVALUATION SOFTWARE
tanks for your help


----------



## marwan2022 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

i need Petrel 2008 or 2009 with license plz....plus i need some geological programs


----------



## mostafa1414 (25 يناير 2012)

i am looking for SPAN, and Eclipse please u can contact me on [email protected]


----------



## abstar (1 فبراير 2012)

thkx man it's so sweet, so i need petrel software so could you send it to me and allah bless you


----------



## abstar (1 فبراير 2012)

and if you want send all softwares which they are used by geoscientists and tkank you


----------



## جيولوجي عراق (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز لكن اذا ممكن تعطينه اشتراكك في الفيس بوك او اي برنامج تواصل لكي نستفاد من هذه البرامج جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Captain Black (31 مايو 2012)

.I need the latest version of eclipse reservoir engineering software ,and thank you very much​


----------



## mostafa1414 (26 يوليو 2012)

sa, please i am looking for SAPHIR Well test software


----------



## maestro73 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

aldambi قال:


> adola_sheemy قال:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## maestro73 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Hi man, Im looking for GOCAD/SKUA 2009
Can I have the link?
my post is el_bichojugueton at h0tmai1 dot com


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (23 ديسمبر 2012)

eclips plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mehrdad_mrr (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear adola_sheemy,
if you are ready to share, just share them


​


----------



## عوبل (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## engineer_aqeel_85 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## bodo2000 (20 يناير 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## فراس الشمري العراق (22 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم هل بامكاني الحصول على skua مع الشكر


----------



## moaid_2012 (22 يناير 2013)

thanks you


----------



## مى مى المصرى (5 يناير 2015)

i need wellcad , i have techlog for share


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (14 يناير 2015)

I want e-tank2000 if you has it


----------



## حسام عقاب (7 فبراير 2015)

يا خوي أنا محتاج لهذه السفتويرات


----------

